

Akamai: Global Internet Traffic 114% Above Normal Right Now - act9
http://www.akamai.com/html/technology/dataviz1.html

======
drharris
It's probably more accurate to claim "14% above normal".

------
aroch
Akamai provides the CDN for almost all of Apple's binary releases, so this
makes sense

~~~
biff
Interesting. My guess was people downloading GTA V, which is something like
16GB and released yesterday.

Will keep an eye on the U.S. part of the map to see if it starts turning red
as school gets out in each time zone.

